# McGraw Ford



## Swampy (Oct 18, 2012)

I pass by on my way to and from work and I've been seeing vehicles - anybody having any luck so far?


----------



## Bloodymess13 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've hunted out there since opening day of bow season, probably a total of about 12 times and I haven't seen a single deer (during hunting hours). I've spotted a few on my way into the woods, an hour before daylight, but nothing while I've been sitting in the stand. 

There's honestly not a whole lot of sign either. This is my first year hunting a WMA, and it's much more difficult to see deer than I anticipated. Never realized how spoiled I was growing up in a private club with QDM, seeing deer nearly every hunt. 

There's been a few hundred hunters sign in, and as of Sunday, only 7 deer signed out. 3 of the 7 are from the same guy, and 3 of the 7 were killed on the 30th.

Good luck if you choose to go, you'll need it!


----------



## Swampy (Oct 24, 2012)

I've been a time or two in years gone by, but quit due to lack of success ... which very well could have been due to my poor skills.... glad someone is filling tags. 

Thanks for info & good luck on the rest of your season...


----------

